# Lentil Soup & mushroom & spinach Quiche



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This soup was so filling that I could hardly eat 1/2 of the Quiche.
Next time I make this Quiche ( and there will be a next time) 
I’m only going to serve a salad with it..

I made these delicious individual Quiches 
in my little 6” pie plates…it was soo good,
Soo delicious, soo creamy with the melted
Mozzarella.😋

2 - 6” pie plates
1 roll crescent rolls
Spread into the pie plates,
Then prick with fork and
Bake for 5 minutes in 375° oven
Then pull from oven and divide
1 cup chopped mozzarella into
The bottom of the two pie plates.

Then quickly Fry about 1 1/4 cup of sliced mushrooms 
In 1 tablespoon butter with a dollop of olive oil
Just until lightly brown…set aside and fry in the same pan
1 cup of tightly packed spinach rough torn only for one minute
until wilted set aside. 

Then make the custard mix
2 lg. beaten eggs
4 tablespoons half & half
1/2 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp salt
Black pepper to taste.
Pinch garlic powder
Pinch cayenne pepper
1/4 cup grating cheese 
Then add the spinach, and whip all
Together…
Then divide the custard into the two
Pie plates ( on top of the mozzarella)and then lastly 
top with the mushrooms.
I smeared the edge of the crust with a bit of butter,
Baked @ 375° for about 15 minutes ( I forgot to set
the timer) just watch until the custard sets. 

I also made lentil soup 
Put two tablespoons bacon fat in pressure cooker,
Sauté a chopped onion, a chopped celery, one whole carrot
( to be mashed and put back in soup later) in the bacon fat,
Then add about 1/4 cup chopped bacon …when bacon is done..
then add 10 cups water, a 16 oz bag of lentils.
Add:
3 -4 bay leaves
Black pepper
3-4 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons thyme
1 1/2 teaspoons rubbed sage
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
Cover and bring to a gentle rock and cook for 30 minutes.
After the pot cools down, uncover mash the carrot and put
It back, remove the bay leaves and put frankfurter Penny’s 
In the soup…(I used 11 cocktail franks cut into little pieces.)
Bring soup up to a boil lower flame and simmer for about 5 minutes
and serve.
Dished it out and put croutons on top…it’s delicious…
Lentil Soup is good luck soup. I always make a wish before I eat it…
Also, always make it on New Years Day, and you’ll have money for
The whole year.👍


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The assembly.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good lord a 6" quiche with all that cheese and bread! No wonder you couldn't eat more. If I make this I'll do a 9 or 10 inch quiche and cut into wedges.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I should have just made the quiches with a salad…the soup was a killer.
Why did you buy those individual 6” pie plates if you’re not going to use
them? This was over the tip delicious with the mozzarella on the bottom
and the custard mix next and then topped with mushrooms. 
You can make the same custard mix with broccoli, asparagus, artichoke hearts
etc…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've been using those pie plates for pot pies, one each is a meal. I think a quiche in those plates would be meal for one person. I've got 6 oz ramekins but those would be too small I think. Maybe individual casserole dishes.
Lentils are good most any way they are cooked. I've got Pardiana (brown) lentils and black beluga lentils. I haven't made anything with the black lentils yet but soon. They are supposed to have an earthy taste. Also going to make some Beya Kyaws a Burmese fritter with split peas, pronounced bay-ah-jaw. I've made them before and eaten some given to me by a Burmese work associate.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You are killing me with all this NO-NO food. Food that I won't eat, because it has Carbs in it. 

Makes me want to try it, but I won't, I plan to live a healthy life from now on.

All the time that you put in making these dishes, then the time to put it up on the site, must be cutting into your "me" time.

I admire your ability to do these for us to DROOL over.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I see in the one picture a Bird in a beautiful cage with stained glass.

A warning, if your oven is a self-cleaning type. They give off a gas that will kill the bird if it is nearby when the cleaning cycle kicks in. 

How do I know?

Many years ago, I had a Bird in the kitchen too, and found it dead, did research, and discovered this fact. So, protect the bird by moving it away.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, I know that…I never self clean my oven. I read once that self cleaning
an oven can screw up the controls…so I never do it… I just clean it manually.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you, I know that…I never self clean my oven. I read once that self cleaning
> an oven can screw up the controls…so I never do it… I just clean it manually.


I'll be glad to let you clean my oven. I might even pay for your travel expenses.


----------

